# Avalon Archery?



## jtrops (Nov 20, 2018)

As near as I can see this is a brand of "Archers Gear." I would contact them about the Avalon products. Here's the website: https://archersgear.com/index.php?page=1


----------



## Bakkoutou (Sep 24, 2019)

I had an issue with their Avalon Tec one, but they show the wrong color green in their pictures. But a solid sight


----------



## KingRichard1st (Sep 22, 2013)

jtrops said:


> As near as I can see this is a brand of "Archers Gear." I would contact them about the Avalon products. Here's the website: Europe's largest inventory of Archery goods - SSA Archery


Thank you for such valuable info! I have contacted SSA regarding replacement bolts for my Avalon Tec X compound sight. Great sight but some of those bolts are awful quality. Loctite 243 does the job.


----------

